# Your Wick Preference



## RoSsIkId (17/7/14)

So what do you use to wick your reo, rba, rta or dripper.

You can also reply in thread what you have used and why you go back


----------



## Alex (17/7/14)

Rayon is my fav

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Limbo (17/7/14)

Cotton only, hate the sour taste of silica.


----------



## JB1987 (17/7/14)

At the moment only cotton, I get a strange chemical kinda taste from silica even if I torch it. Wouldn't mind giving ekowool a try though.


----------



## Riaz (17/7/14)

ive been using cotton since i got into the RBA/RDA scene

got some ekowool last night, havent used it yet but cotton may be a thing of the past for me


----------



## capetocuba (17/7/14)

I have Ekowool on its way to me to test. So far out of cotton, Rayon and silica wicks the rayon beats the others hands down in terms of ease of use and flavour. Never the slightest hint of a burnt taste on my Reo. Fruit flavours are so pronounced on rayon. Will test rayon on my Russian 91% later when tank is empty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (17/7/14)

I don't like cotton at all,no matter what type or how its prepared.
I also don't really like ugly coils but I battle to get silica or ekowool through a microcoil and I've tried all the tips.
So I've had a try with most variations on the REO and the one I keep coming back to is 28 gauge twisted kanthal wrapped round a a strand of 2mm ekowool or two strands (torched),I vary the wraps to get between 0.6 and 0.8 ohms.
I hope its Ok to say this,I do like the quality of the ekowool from SOV,its much,much better than others I've tried.
No doubt I'll keep trying other set ups,but thats part of the fun I guess.


----------



## RezaD (17/7/14)

Genosmate said:


> I don't like cotton at all,no matter what type or how its prepared.
> I also don't really like ugly coils but I battle to get silica or ekowool through a microcoil and I've tried all the tips.
> So I've had a try with most variations on the REO and the one I keep coming back to is 28 gauge twisted kanthal wrapped round a a strand of 2mm ekowool or two strands (torched),I vary the wraps to get between 0.6 and 0.8 ohms.
> I hope its Ok to say this,I do like the quality of the ekowool from SOV,its much,much better than others I've tried.
> No doubt I'll keep trying other set ups,but thats part of the fun I guess.


 
Take a piece of say 30-50cm long. Cut one end to a sharp point. Take a drop of clear bostik glue on your index finger and coat the end you cut to a point with it making sure it comes to a point massaging it between your index finger and your thumb and Bob's your uncle.

You can now easily thread it through the coil - pull the ekowool through to the end of the piece so you keep using the same piece of ekowool until it gets too short. For a double piece use a piece of 28G kanthal to pull it through.

I found that 2mm goes well into a 1.7mm ID coil and 2.5mm goes well into 2mm ID coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (17/7/14)

RezaD said:


> Take a piece of say 30-50cm long. Cut one end to a sharp point. Take a drop of clear bostik glue on your index finger and coat the end you cut to a point with it making sure it comes to a point massaging it between your index finger and your thumb and Bob's your uncle.
> 
> You can now easily thread it through the coil - pull the ekowool through to the end of the piece so you keep using the same piece of ekowool until it gets too short. For a double piece use a piece of 28G kanthal to pull it through.
> 
> I found that 2mm goes well into a 1.7mm ID coil and 2.5mm goes well into 2mm ID coils.


Using glue is one thing I haven't tried,I'll give it a go thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mario (17/7/14)

What is Rayon?
Where can i get it ?


----------



## Andre (17/7/14)

Mario said:


> What is Rayon?
> Where can i get it ?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/rayon-cellucotton-wicking-tutorial-and-review.3272/


----------

